# which is closer to WLP022



## MastersBrewery (27/9/14)

Hey guys,
Neither of my HB shops stock White Labs, so while I there I just grab what I thought might be close. The recipe calls for WLP022, I got Wyeast 1098 and 1028, are either of these close? Could I mix the 2 and see what I end up with? I still want to get close to the WLP022 though.

What would be a closer match in the Wyeast range?


----------



## Spiesy (27/9/14)

WLP022 is a Platinum strain, only available Jan-Feb. 

If it's White Labs you're after, plenty of shops online that deliver.

Apparently there is no equivalent in the Wyeast family, although I'm sure there will be suitable replacements, to varying degrees.


----------



## MastersBrewery (27/9/14)

Thanks Spiesy, I'll be sure to stock up when it comes in, maybe do that Yob freezing thing so I can have some all year round. That'll mean I need some yeast gear from Santa, will point SWMBO in your direction when the time comes.

MB


----------



## Blind Dog (27/9/14)

Of the 2, 1028 should get you closer. I've used the supposed whitelabs equivalent (wlp013) for a range of english beers with good results (IMO)


----------



## hoppy2B (28/9/14)

White Rabbit White Ale is meant to be made with WLP-022. I just dry hopped an ale I pitched last Monday with a recultured White Rabbit yeast. I was planning to transfer to secondary before dry hopping with the intention of saving the yeast from primary but didn't end up doing that. I figure I can just go out and buy another White Rabbit if I like the yeast.

I used 2 stubbies to make a 1 litre starter. I saw absolutely no activity in the starter for 6 days and then on the 6th day it went bang. The starter had a lovely aroma, very much like what I expected and I had no hesitation in pitching it.

I have never used WLP-022 so can not comment on whether its the same yeast, but well worth considering using White Rabbit if other people think it gives the desired result.

Edit : Spelling


----------



## MastersBrewery (29/9/14)

hoppy2B said:


> White Rabbit White Ale is meant to be made with WLP-022. I just dry hopped an ale I pitched last Monday with a recultured White Rabbit yeast. I was planning to transfer to secondary before dry hopping with the intention of saving the yeast from primary but didn't end up doing that. I figure I can just go out and buy another White Rabbit if I like the yeast.
> 
> I used 2 stubbies to make a 1 litre starter. I saw absolutely no activity in the starter for 6 days and then on the 6th day it went bang. The starter had a lovely aroma, very much like what I expected and I had no hesitation in pitching it.
> 
> ...


It was noted by a brewer from white rabbit they had change their method of Bottling the Dark Ale, using a different strain of yeast to bottle condition to that of the main ferment. However they may well have reverted back to their original method. I might have to grab some when I'm down the road next.


----------



## hoppy2B (30/9/14)

I've not had the Dark Ale. I think I read a post that someone didn't find any yeast in the Dark Ale. More to the point, recultured yeast from the White Ale is very nice.


----------



## Yob (30/9/14)

hoppy2B said:


> I used 2 stubbies to make a 1 litre starter. I saw absolutely no activity in the starter for 6 days and then on the 6th day it went bang.


That's a monumental underpitch Hoppy, you could have got 5ml yeast... if that? More likely 1ml, with 1ml, I'd step to 20ml, 100ml then the 1000ml if everything went well,

6 days to fire? You will have spawned petite mutants and the yeast health won't be great


----------



## hoppy2B (30/9/14)

I've never stepped up my starters and I probably never will. You are exposing your culture every time you step it up and all you're basically doing is multiplying yeast, so I don't believe stepping up will give any better result.

As far as yeast health goes, the resultant 1 litre starter fermented out a 17 litre batch in 2 to 3 days. I had it in a cellar that sat at about 16 to 18 degrees C the whole time while the ferment vessel didn't waver from 22 degrees. Which strangely, was the temp I pitched it at. 

Stepping up is for suckers.


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/9/14)

As I said above I'll be waiting for Santa to be nice and give me some yeast gear, such as stir plate and flasks. I am yet to try their White ale so another on the shopping list


----------



## mofox1 (30/9/14)

Yob said:


> That's a monumental underpitch Hoppy, you could have got 5ml yeast... if that? More likely 1ml, with 1ml, I'd step to 20ml, 100ml then the 1000ml if everything went well,
> 
> 6 days to fire? You will have spawned petite mutants and the yeast health won't be great


I've heard that term a few times now. Still think of tiny ninja turtles each time.


----------



## hoppy2B (30/9/14)

Yob said:


> That's a monumental underpitch Hoppy, you could have got 5ml yeast... if that? More likely 1ml, with 1ml, I'd step to 20ml, 100ml then the 1000ml if everything went well,
> 
> 6 days to fire? You will have spawned petite mutants and the yeast health won't be great


I would have thought that stepping up would be more likely to lead to mutants due to the fact that you are stressing the yeast when you step up by pitching into a larger batch of wort that could be at a different temperature and which is at a different sugar concentration, not to mention the increased likelihood of contamination. 

I recall reading the original theory on stepping up starters posted years ago when someone, perhaps yourself linked to it and thought it sounded like crap. It didn't make sense. Its just a ridiculous theory. Why would you want to waste time and effort stuffing your yeast around like that?


----------



## Camo6 (30/9/14)

I step my starters (most of the time) using prepared jars of sterilised wort that I store in a small dead bar fridge that also houses my stirplates. Therefore the SG and temperature of both the starter and the next step are pretty much the same.

By adding such a small amount of weak yeast to a large starter I'd be more worried about what else was likely to take hold in the six days it took to fire up. Yes, it might work most of the time but the risk of contamination is a lot greater than pitching properly prepared wort into a starter full of active yeast.

I'd be interested to know what yeast WR now use to both ferment and prime their bottles. I haven't had any of their beer for a while as I'd found the dark ale bland and watery. With their Healesville brewery closing and moving to the LC plant in Geelong I wonder what other changes will be made?


----------



## hoppy2B (30/9/14)

Camo6 said:


> I'd be interested to know what yeast WR now use to both ferment and prime their bottles. I haven't had any of their beer for a while as I'd found the dark ale bland and watery. With their Healesville brewery closing and moving to the LC plant in Geelong I wonder what other changes will be made?


Actually, I found their White Ale to be quite watery as well.

Their Dark Ale uses 2 Belgian yeasts according to their website. I don't know if there is yeast in the Dark Ale bottles as I haven't had it.

The White Ale is said to have been conceived with Belgian yeast in mind. Doesn't say what yeast it has in it though. Its a Wit and is made with Coriander etc. The yeast suits the style quite well in my opinion.


----------

